# Bolognesefischen im Fluss



## Fischer1986 (20. April 2004)

Hi!

Zuerst begrüße ich erst mal alle hier im Forum, besonders meine Landsleute!!

Mein Name ist Michael, bin neu hier im Forum und mach gleich mal ein Thema!


Hat jemand erfahrungen mit der Bologneserute am Fluss??

Will mir nähmlich demnächst eine kaufen!

Ich würde damit Hauptsächlich in der Mur fischen!

Das die Mur nicht gerade stilles Gewässer ist dürfte einigen bekannt sein!!


Jetzt gibts auch schon Schwimmer die nicht abtreiben! (Hat wer erfahrungen damit???)

meine bedenken liegen am ständigen abtreiben des Köders  !!

Wenn ich zB.: mit meiner Feederrute mit 50 gramm Blei rauswerfe usw usw....den Rest kennt ihr bestimmt!

Ich denke mit einer ca. 8-10 Meter langen Bologneserute wäre das Problem aus der Welt geschafft oder????


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!


Lg Michi


----------



## löti (21. April 2004)

*AW: Bolognesefischen im Fluss*

da kann ich als als (fast ausschliesslicher) spinn und grundangler leider gar nicht mitreden!


----------



## fischerwahn (21. April 2004)

*AW: Bolognesefischen im Fluss*

hey fischer1986,

posen - für solche gewässer gibt es eigene strömungsposen (haben einen runden körper und einen langen stiel - sollte normalerweise jedes gute anglergeschäft haben (ich mach dir heute ein foto davon damit du sie dir vorstellen kannst)

feederrute - 40 gramm scheinen mir für die mur doch etwas zu leicht - bleibt der köder tatsächlich dort liegen wo du ihn haben willst (fische auf der unteren fischa und dort ist unter 60gramm und strömungsblei nichts zu machen ?)

was du auch beachten solltest (und bestimmt auch machst ich schreibs halt der formhalber dazu) - die ruten beinahe senkrecht aufzubauen (ev. mit einem highpod) je weiter du die schnur zwischen köder und rute von der wasseroberfläche fernhälst desto weniger strömungsdruck bekommst du auf die montage 

petri/Julian


----------



## Fischer1986 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Bolognesefischen im Fluss*

Eben nicht, das blei bleiben überhaupt nicht liegen, darum will ich auf Feines Gerät umsteigen, zb. mit 10 m Stipprute mit Gummizug usw......

Mein Prob. is die Strömung, hab leider keine Erfahrungen mit Stippen in der Strömung!!!


----------



## Fischer1986 (21. April 2004)

*AW: Bolognesefischen im Fluss*

Aber vielen Dank schon mal!!


----------



## gismowolf (21. April 2004)

*Grundmontage für extrem schnell fließende Gewässer*

Servus Fischer1986!
Ich praktiziere seit Jahren eine Grundmontage für extrem schnell fließende 
Gewässerabschnitte mit Geröll und Steinen am Untergrund!
An den heißen Tagen ziehen die Fische in die sauerstoffreichen,schnell fließenden Gewässerabschnitte unserer Flüsse,Wehr-und Werkskanäle.Ein schnell abtreibender Köder an der Angel hat dort wenig bis gar keine Chance,von den Fischen erwischt und gefressen zu werden.Meine Grundmontage für solche Gewässerstrecken ist vom Tirolerhölzl abgeleitet,unterscheidet sich jedoch wesentlich davon!:q
Ich verwende dazu einen Bleistab oder einen Bleidraht mit ca.6mm ø;ein Stück Silikongummischlauch ,der auf den Bleistab geschoben wird und halbwegs fest sitzt sowie einen Dreiwegwirbel.Hat man den Bleidraht nicht zur Hand,kann man zwei schichtverleimte Platten- oder Hartholzstücke zusammenspannen oder schrauben und in der Mitte eine entsprechende Bohrung machen und diese mit Blei ausgießen!Zur Not tut es auch eine Gipsform für einen Abguss.
Hier die Bauanleitung zur angehängten Skizze:
Vom Silikongummischlauch ca.ein 3-5cm langes Stück abschneiden,über den mittleren Ast des Dreiwegewirbels stecken und mit einem Stück geflochtener Schnur (aus einem Altbestand)haltbar anbinden und verknüpfen.Dann wird der Silikonschlauch über den Bleistab geschoben.Das gelingt leichter,wenn man ihn vorher kurz in heißes Wasser taucht.Wenn nun der Schlauch über den Bleistab geschoben ist,sofort eine starke Zugprobe machen.Man erkennt,daß der Schlauch beim Zug fest am Blei sitzt!Je stärker der Zug,umso fester der Sitz.Den Bleistab dann mit dem gewünschten Gewicht abzwicken.Ich habe immer einige verschieden lange (schwere)Bleistabstücke in meiner Zubehörweste mit!Zur Technik noch einige Worte : 
Wie Posengucker oben schon geschrieben hat soll sich nicht zuviel Schnur im
Wasser befinden,damit der Schnurdruck nicht zu groß wird!(nicht unterschätzen,aber das kriegst Du beim Ausprobieren schnell heraus)
Also,ich werfe aus,lasse mit gestreckter Schnur Blei und Köder mit der Strömung abtreiben,bis zu der Stelle,die ich befischen möchte und lasse dort blitzschnell durch Freigabe der Schnur das Blei absinken.Du spürst am Zug sofort,ob sich das Blei in einem Spalt zwischen den Steinen verkeilt hat,oder ob es weiter abtreibt.Wenn das Blei fest sitzt,die Schnur mit Gefühl spannen und so hoch es geht aus dem Wasser heben!Ich fische auf Entfernungen bis zu 20-25 m.Je kürzer die Entfernung,desto besser ist der Halt des Bleies.Auf diese Art fange ich beim Watfischen die schönsten Barben und Forellen in der reißenden Strömung auf 5-10m Entfernung mit fast senkrecht aufgestellter Rute(Feeder 40g,Länge360cm).Die Fische beißen in der starken Strömung kräftig zu,weil sonst der Köder gleich weg wäre!Verkeilt sich einmal der Bleistab ,dann nicht verzweifeln!Durch stetig erhöhten Zug dehnt sich der Silikongummischlauch etwas und durch plötzliches nachlassen und wiederanziehen löst sich meist sehr schnell der Hänger.Ich fische seit Jahren so in der reißenden Strömung und habe erst 2 Mal abreißen müssen.Ich hoffe,daß ich Dir damit eine Möglichkeit gezeigt habe und wünsche Gutes Gelingen beim Nachbauen!Ja und noch ein Tipp:Wenn Du Rechtshänder bist,gehört in die rechte Hand die Rute!Und was machst Du mit der linken Hand??Nimm die Schnur in diese Hand und Du wirst jeden Zupfer sofort zwischen Daumen,Zeige-und Mittelfinger spüren!!#:#:#6#h
Anbei die erwähnte Skizze und einige Fotos.


----------



## Laksos (21. April 2004)

*AW: Bolognesefischen im Fluss*

In deinem anderen thread gehts wohl im Prinzip um das gleiche Thema. Versuch mal mit 3 bis 8g - Strömungsposen (also etwas bauchigere), je nach Strömung, 'ne Punktbebleiung. D.h., alles notwenige Tarierblei gaaaanz nach unten auf die Schnur (ideal: Tropfenblei), damit dein Köder beim verzögerten Fischen (zwischendurch anhalten) nicht zu schnell auftreibt. Wenn der Boden nicht zu hängerträchtig ist: Ruhig zu tief einstellen, so, dass das Blei über den Boden schleift. Das fängt neben Hängern auch viele Fische!

Die besonderen Posen, die du wohl meinst, von denen gibt es 2 Arten. Ich nutze sie aber nicht und weiß deren namen nicht genau. Eine Sorte treibt auch ab, hat den Posenkiel/Antenne aber asymetrisch, also "schief", eingesteckt, so daß die Antenne beim Abtreiben und Anhalten der Schnur immer gerade steht! Die Physik läßt sich auch durch diese Dinger nicht überlisten. 
Andere Posen haben eine spezielle Winkelform im Körper. Beim Strömungsdruck/-zug des Wassers an der Schnur streben diese wohl vom Ufer weg (aber wohl auch leicht stromabwärts), bleiben dann aber in der Tat "in der Strömung stehen", wenn du sie auf Zug hältst. Sie kreuzen quasi wie ein Segelschiff gegen den Wind (gegen das Wasser).
Alle diese Spezialposen sind aber ziemlich teuer und nur in gut ausgerüsteten Angelgeschäften erhältlich. Kann dir auf die Schnelle keine Bezugsquelle nennen.

Oder du machst "Tunkfischen" wie die Kopfrutenangler:
Richtig gut überbleien (also reichlich zu viel, alls die Pose verträgt), das Ganze auswerfen oder einfach ablassen und auf Grund sinken lassen, Schnur auf Spannung ziehen, und (leichte schlanke) Pose GANZ aus dem Wasser, ca. 10-30cm über der Wasseroberfläche! Die "Luftpose" funktioniert dann als Bissanzeiger. Das geht tatsächlich!  :m 

Die Profistipper mögen es mir verzeihen, aber besser kann ich es dir nicht beschreiben. Vielleicht hilft dir's ja trotzdem weiter.


----------



## rob (21. April 2004)

*AW: Bolognesefischen im Fluss*

@gismowolf!!!
bist a wahnsinn.....daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke für all deine inovationen am laufenden band!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fischerwahn (21. April 2004)

*AW: Bolognesefischen im Fluss*

gismo - das is ja wiedermal einen irre sache - sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen (muss patentieren lassen sollte es das noch nicht geben)


----------



## gismowolf (21. April 2004)

*AW: Bolognesefischen im Fluss*

Hi rob und Fischerwahn!
Danke für die Blumen,aber probiert das doch erst einmal aus und macht bitte dann eine
Meldung,ob`s Euch taugt oder nicht!!Vielleicht kommt einer von Euch dann auf eine 
zusätzliche Idee,die man dann in Zukunft miteinbeziehen kann!?Um ein gutes Produkt 
entwickeln zu können,braucht man ein Team und dessen Rückmeldungen für Verbesserungen!!#h


----------



## KampfKater (21. April 2004)

*AW: Bolognesefischen im Fluss*

hallo wolfgang

genau das müßte doch auch in gunskirchen super funktionieren.
danke für den genialen tip.

gruß
robert


----------



## Fischer1986 (22. April 2004)

*AW: Bolognesefischen im Fluss*

@ gismowolf 


Super!!! die IDEE von dir is a Wahnsinn, könnte wirklich funktioniern, jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wo steiniger Untergrund vorhanden is, weil bei uns is meistens nur Schlamm u. viel Algen!!


Vielen Dank!!!!!!!!!!!#h 

Auch vielen Danke an alle anderen!!!!

@ Laksos 

Genau die Pose meinte ich!!

Vielen DANK auch!!!!

Lg Michi


----------

